
Show HN: RippleTick – Real Time Ripple XRP Prices and Calculator - RippleTick
https://rippletick.com
======
iDemonix
Nice project.

What is annoying, is that it'll sit at a price (USD 2.12 currently) and it'll
flash red/green rapidly, with the up/down arrow changing etc - but the value
doesn't change. I'm guessing this is due to you only showing to two decimal
places, but it'd be worth thinking of a way to deal with that IMO.

------
justboxing
Congrats on Shipping! Very nice implementation!

What's your data source? Tech Stack?

Also, if you could add VWAP ( volume weighted average price ) into your
display, it would be great!

~~~
RippleTick
Thanks!

At the moment, the data is delivered via CoinCap websocket. This will soon be
changed over to CryptoCompare so multiple fiat currencies can be supported.

It was build with React, MobX, and Sass for styles.

I'll definitely add VWAP to my to-do's! Thanks for the input.

